# URGENT - lab rats in NW IN.



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm a caretaker at a research facility. I was just informed by one our of health techs that 4-8 mixed gender rats were available for adoption immediately, or they will be euthanized. These are research rats from Harlan Teklan, so they're PEWs and in great health. Nothing has been done to them - the researcher overordered for their protocol.

If interested, I need to know IMMEDIATELY. Leave a message or email me at jmlada @ purdue . edu (remove the spaces, obviously). I don't know that they'll still be around tomorrow, so if you're at all interested please act quickly.


----------

